# My New 120 Gallon Setup



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thought I would share a picture of my new 120 gallon setup. I still have to put the handles on the cabinet. This will be Chester's forever home - if he ever stops pouting over having been netted and moved. He did not like that one bit.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Gorgeous! Chester will love it!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

He is acting like I tried to kill him. His colors are all dull and dreary - he is hiding in the back corner. Such a drama queen for sure. He will come up for his favorite treat though LOL


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice tank. A lot of water for one fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, a big tank for such a single oscar, why not get another fish?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I want him to have the whole tank to himself. I believe that will enhance his quality of life.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Been acouple of months. How about a fresh picture? How's the fish adjusting to his new home?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

i think its a fair deal, one fish to the tank. He should be a happy guy!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I bet he is thrilled!


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

beautiful tank. I'd love to see a close up.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, pics!


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

What do you feed him? When I had my oscars their consistent diet was krill, as a treat I would give them miss cubes whole, night crawlers (went insane for those), crickets, in the summer once in a while I would go to the river and get crayfish. Only once in a blue moon (say every other month at most) when I saw them get lethargic and not come to me when I had food in my hand I would get them some feeder fish. Never did any of them catch a disease nor was I worried about it because they got fed a healthy diet and were very healthy themselves to fight off any sort of disease.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All,

Since my initial post of my new 120 gallon tank my poor oscar had to go thru yet another move - I had to move my tank to my basement because I was in the process of getting new floors put in my house.

Omg he so does not like to be disturbed. He pouted for another week after this move but is fine now and thriving. He is over 10" now.

Here are some recent pics.







I feed him various hikari and Danichi pellets, some freeze dried krill soaked in Boyds Vitamins and some treat sticks. He gets a well balanced and varied diet.

I do a 90% water change and vacuuming every weekend - he is thriving.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

That's neat. I'd love to have an Oscar but unfortunately I want a planted tank more. He's a beautiful big boy and I love the tank.


----------



## Stephanie Marie Alton (Nov 14, 2015)

beautiful tank and beautiful Oscar would love to have a tank that size


----------

